# Ducati's First Sharptail



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Shot this yesterday afternoon. 


http://youtu.be/OxqpBu06yQ8 


Side note, we had a blizzard over the weekend. The last two days have reached the upper 60's. 10 minutes after this clip, I nearly was struck by a Prairie Rattler. It died as well from a 12 ga. round at close range, but not on video. I certainly wasn't expecting snakes to still be out and active after the snowstorm.

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good shot.
Ducati sure was proud of that bird.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Shout out to RT - Your boy is an animal. He roaded 12.6 miles today, and his second six miles was faster than the next crews best time. 

I've added to his name. It's now Rufus Tiberius Maximus the III.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the shooting compliment, as the saying goes, even a blind squirrel gets a nut once in a while. 
I'm very glad I did connect on the first shot, as if you look at the slow motion portion, you'll see that the low base shell I was using didn't fully cycle the gun and the bolt stayed open - There was no second shot to be had.

Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Jam- O - Matics - I love them & hate them - my choice for ducks & geese - like my X - high maintence - give me A S/S or O/U - never abuse them - but work most of the time - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken - post the Ga - choke - shell load - Length - & why U like them - 4 the future hunter & me LOL - GREAT SHOT !!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

The gun used was a 12 ga. Benelli Super Black Eagle II. I chose this gun quite frankly because I shoot best with it, though I wish I had a famously special 20 ga. Parker or Purdey Hammer gun...

The round was a low base 2 3/4" #6 shot because that was what was rattling around in my truck. It was either that or a dove load. If I were after pheasant, I'd have gone in and grabbed some Hi-base copper 5's, but they're not quite in season yet.

I generally have a modified choke in my gun because I don't shoot well enough to warrant thinking I can actually hit something at the proper range of a full choke, and I'm not fast enough to be shooting wild birds with an improved cylinder.

Not very scientific or enlightening, I know - but when you chase bird dogs everyday - it generally ends up coming down to what's handy. 

Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Did answer the ? like it or not = LOL - as the season begins - get serious - LOL = the load chock - 2 put the game down clean - giVe us your insight !! mine is just birds in the bag !!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RT - Ducati - what a great call name - got my first & only in 1966 - a 350cc - half the price of a Honda & twice the bike - what did I love - the key looked like a bent nail & fitted all of them out there !! whish I had it now - a great Cafe racer befor we knew what that meant !!!!! LOL


----------

